# apple ipod classic firmware update error 1417



## Ramakrishnan (May 5, 2008)

I am getting error 1417 when I wanted to update the firmware 1.1.1 to 1.1.2. My ipod is classic 80gb. There is  a lot of discussion on the net about this but none of the solutions offered there have worked for me. Can anybody give me a solution to this problem?


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

Put it into recovery mode, download the IPSW file from Apple's website and try restoring it using that.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 6, 2008)

hOW TO PUT IT INTO RECOVERY MODE? WILL I LOSE ALL MY CONTENTS IF DO THIS? MOREOVER WHERE IS THIS IPSW FILE LOCATED IN APPLE WEBISTE. i COULDN;T GET ANY LINK . WILL YOU PLEASE HELP ME?


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

apple does not give the firmware file up for grabs, may jesus smile on you:

*www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/classic/


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

Ramakrishnan said:


> hOW TO PUT IT INTO RECOVERY MODE?


By following this knowledge base article.



Ramakrishnan said:


> WILL I LOSE ALL MY CONTENTS IF DO THIS?


You won't lose your settings, calendar entries, contacts and stuff, but you will lose all your media. Why is that an issue? You have all your media in iTunes. Just sync it right back.



Ramakrishnan said:


> MOREOVER WHERE IS THIS IPSW FILE LOCATED IN APPLE WEBISTE. i COULDN;T GET ANY LINK .


Right click on this sentence and click ‘Save As…’. It's a 57.6MB file. Once it has downloaded, put your iPod into disk mode, connect it to iTunes, hold down the Alt key and hit the Restore button. It will ask you for the IPSW file. Navigate to the file and let it do its thing. Let me know if you run into any issues.



Ramakrishnan said:


> WILL YOU PLEASE HELP ME?


I'm glad to help but in future:

(a) Use Google. You could have easily found that knowledge base article yourself; and

(b) Stop shouting.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 6, 2008)

@aryayush

I am sorry. I didn't intend to offend you. In my office PC somebody had turned on the caps lock on and I typed on without knowing it until the last. I should have erased it and typed again but then it is one of those mistakes everybody makes. 

the firmware file  have got already. Only I didn't know the last part. Thank you very much.


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

No problem.

Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

@aayush: what's the ipsw file?

from what I see it's for the iPhone & iPod touch


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

IPSW stands for iPod Software. Whenever you update your iPod using iTunes, no matter which iPod and even the iPhone, it downloads an IPSW file in the background. In case you ever have some problems directly updating via iTunes, it sometimes helps if you download the IPSW file individually and try to use that to update. You can download the latest IPSW files for all iPods and the iPhone here.


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

hmm interesting thanks, i thought that was bin files, those are the 1s I play with, the link you gave is an awesome 1 thank you for that


----------

